# Will phosphate/nitrate concentration dwindle with time?



## zslavitz (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello Everyone:
I have recently begun to record the phosphate/nitrate concentration in my little fish bowl for a science fair project. Because it can be hard for me to distinguish among the different shades of colors after adding the regents, I am planning on bringing my test tube with the solution to my school to use a spectrophotometer. My question is will the phosphate/nitrate concentration slowly dwindle in the amount of time since extracted from the source? I will be adding the regents to the solution right before placing it under the spectrophotometer, but I am worried that the delay between extracting the solution and then testing it will reduce or modify my phosphate/nitrate concentration. Thanks again, your advice is truly appreciated!
-Zslavitz


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

zslavitz said:


> Hello Everyone:
> I have recently begun to record the phosphate/nitrate concentration in my little fish bowl for a science fair project. Because it can be hard for me to distinguish among the different shades of colors after adding the regents, I am planning on bringing my test tube with the solution to my school to use a spectrophotometer. My question is will the phosphate/nitrate concentration slowly dwindle in the amount of time since extracted from the source? I will be adding the regents to the solution right before placing it under the spectrophotometer, but I am worried that the delay between extracting the solution and then testing it will reduce or modify my phosphate/nitrate concentration. Thanks again, your advice is truly appreciated!
> -Zslavitz


I would have to say no...not in that short time frame. Don't hold me to that that's just my guess. I have had water in a test tube for a week and it tested out the same as in the tank. But don't trust that because the NO3's & the PO4's where super high.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

With sufficient plant life nitrates and phosphates will rapidily reach unmeasureable values with hobbiests test kits.

Without the plant live they can slowly climb especially if you do not filters designed for those things.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

beaslbob said:


> With sufficient plant life nitrates and phosphates will rapidily reach unmeasureable values with hobbiests test kits.
> 
> Without the plant live they can slowly climb especially if you do not filters designed for those things.


Bob he was transporting test water to school and wanted to know if it would test out the same being away from the source.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

trouble93 said:


> Bob he was transporting test water to school and wanted to know if it would test out the same being away from the source.


Awwwww

I sit corrected.

nitrates and phosphates should measure the same. But other parameters like pH and KH will vary in that time. Plus ammoina could bump up or down. but nitrates and phosphates should be ok.


sorry.,



my.02


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

beaslbob said:


> Awwwww
> 
> I sit corrected.
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking...like I said I have had water in a test tube for a week and just tested it for something to do and it still tested out about the same.


----------



## oxyplants (Nov 19, 2010)

*Nitrogen Plantss*

Oxyplants India deals mainly with Oxygen plants, Nitrogen plants. We are renowned as the Manufacturer of Oxygen Plants, Nitrogen Plants and Acetylene plants.


----------



## Salvelinus fontinalis (Nov 15, 2010)

It depends, in some cases the change will be negligible.
However, Organisms in the water will consume the nitrate and phosphate, and distort your results unless you fix the solution. (this is achieved differently for each chemical you wish to test)


----------

